# Topics > Agriculture >  BoniRob, autonomous agricultural robot, Deepfield Robotics, Renningen, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Deepfield Robotics




> Bonirob is the result of a public joint project funded by Germany’s Federal Ministry of Food and Agriculture that saw experts from Bosch, Osnabruck University of Applied Sciences, and Amazone join forces.

----------


## Airicist

"Navigation System of the Autonomous Agricultural Robot “BoniRob”"

by Peter Biber, Ulrich Weiss, Michael Dorna, Amos Albert

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bosch Bonirob robot set to make field work easier for farmers"

by David Cousins
October 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

BoniRob: Adaptable multi-purpose robotic platform

Uploaded on Nov 12, 2015




> BoniRob is a multi-purpose robotic platform for applications in agriculture. Its four independently steerable drive wheels and the ability to adjust its trackwidth make BoniRob highly maneuverable.






Robotic ultra-precise weed control

Uploaded on Nov 12, 2015




> “Vision-Based High-Speed Manipulation for Robotic Ultra-Precise Weed Control by Andreas Michaels,” by Andreas Michaels, Sebastian Haug, and Amos Albert from Bosch, was presented at IROS 2015 in Hamburg, Germany.


Article "Bosch's Giant Robot Can Punch Weeds to Death"

by Evan Ackerman
November 12, 2015

----------

